#ubuntu-au 2011-04-04
<sagaci> head_victim: 
<airtonix> oh nice...
 * airtonix rages
<airtonix> msy website must keep the shopping cart in cookies or some primitive method
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<sagaci> head_victim: just letting you know you should be able to knock over the firefox translation within a session
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Any progress on getting my planet URL updated?
<bradm> blahdeblah: does it need to go thru him?
<blahdeblah> bradm: Apparently
<blahdeblah> Unless you know something i don't... ;-)
<bradm> blahdeblah: I'm looking at the file that needs an edit right now
<blahdeblah> groovy - i'll pm you the updates
<bradm> blahdeblah: could you flick it in an email to rt@ubuntu.com ?
<blahdeblah> Maybe _that's_ why head_victim needed to do it...
<bradm> dunno
<bradm> but if you email it now I'll be expecting it and can close it off :)
<blahdeblah> Doing it now
<blahdeblah> On its way, bradm
<bradm> cool, can see it now
<bradm> and its nwo in place, should show up next time the planet feed thing runs
<blahdeblah> groovy - thanks, bradm
<bradm> no worries
<bradm> runs in a couple of minutes
<blahdeblah> thx
<bradm> and there we go, done
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work
<head_victim> blahdeblah: still waiting for the first rt to be completed
<head_victim> bradm: nice work
<head_victim> blahdeblah: as you were :)
<head_victim> I should read a whole scrollback before commenting
<blahdeblah> Woot!
<bradm> head_victim: there's a rt about it?
<head_victim> bradm: nah I just didn't want to log a second one while the first was still outstanding in case it caused confusion
<blahdeblah> head_victim: You might be interested in my top post - i'll bet even your Internet is not that fast... ;-)
<bradm> head_victim: oh, interesting.  not sure I've seen that RT, hmm.
<head_victim> bradm: unless you didn't see the RT I have int he system for the other updates.
<head_victim> 16837
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I only get 4.2 - 4.6 MB/s :/
<blahdeblah> keep in mind the graph is in bits, not bytes
<head_victim> Yeah I noticed, the stats are bytes though?
<bradm> head_victim: ahh, I see where that tickets gone
<blahdeblah> yeah - total quota consumption of over 700 GB was bytes
<head_victim> Did I submit it correctly? It's my first RT *swoon*
<bradm> head_victim: yup, that's fine
<head_victim> blahdeblah: nice work, I did 600 in under 2 days :) Your 700 overnight kicks mine out of the park though :/
<blahdeblah> 100 Mbps fibre
<head_victim> bradm: good stuff, about the website update stuff we were talking about the other day in here with wgrant, what's the best way to go about trying to make that happen. Should I submit an RT for that?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: trade you for my residential coax?
<bradm> head_victim: yeah, that'll get a discussion started about what can / can't be done
<head_victim> bradm: thanks, just making sure I do things the best way instead of just whatever suits me
<bradm> head_victim: I'll kick that rt a bit tomorrow, its end of day time for me
<bradm> head_victim: (the planet one)
<blahdeblah> My ADSL line quality at home sucks big time, but i'm not prepared to give money to Bigpond.
<head_victim> bradm: no worries, will be greatly appreciated.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: for cable it's worth it. I spend 50 a month on internet I don't ever use up and get 4.4 with unmetered aarnet
<blahdeblah> I'm a conscientious objector to Tel$tra :-P
<blahdeblah> Good timing, Nozy - just as you show up with "falzon2.lnk.telstra.net" as your connect address! ;-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I'm a conscientious fan boy of Telstra :) I must admit though the guy in the store couldn't work out how anyone let me set up my account the way it is, apparently it breaks business rules and is nearly 40 dollars cheaper then the cheap "bundle"
<head_victim> I pay 180 a month for cable, wireless broadband, home phone and 2 mobiles. I can't really complain
<Nozy> yep I hate them but till me who better 
<blahdeblah> Internode all the way
<Nozy> LOL
<Nozy> no shit 
<Nozy> can't even stop a dos 
<blahdeblah> (or UQ SchoolsNet if you are lucky enough to be invited)
<Nozy> is them for about  1 year 
<Nozy> drop after bad support 
<head_victim> I have no idea about ADSL but if you're near telstra cable I can't see how anyone can argue against it
<Nozy> after fight with them about slow speeds and then say to shit yess it is a bad router at that end still had not been fix for 6 weeks after 
<Nozy> so internode was out 
<Nozy> iinet was the dos that was tolls be the support desk to send the logs and we fix it in a day or 2 
<Nozy> aanet had slow after 5 pm 
<Nozy> optus support so bad did not even try + the  blocks on 25 22 and 110 suck when you a bbs and mail server 
<Nozy> iprimus tech gus we dicks but I have to say speed is good 
<Nozy> still cost more ten telstar 
<Nozy> have I miss a isp ?
<head_victim> That's a pretty comprehensive list.
<head_victim> I'm just lucky I've been on a cable connection since the mid-late nineties.
<Nozy> I do this all the time with my job and at then end as much as it hate to say it telstar then only one that gets the dam job done 
<head_victim> I wish they'd do docsis 3 so then we're basically already on nbn speeds
<Nozy> I had a 3 wireless ( drop out all over the shop think god for my htc and its wireless hotspot ) 
<Nozy> thats under telstar 
<Nozy> too
<Nozy> sorry telstra
<head_victim> Well I have to toddle off, I'll be back tomorrow morning around 4am for anyone still awake then :) I'm hoping tomorrow is the night I get UBuntu membership to :)
<Nozy> what sucks is I pay for it I was on telstra cable at the time was paying $150 a month for 5Gb i think but can't run a web site on dhcp ....
<head_victim> Nozy: dyndns :)
<Nozy> have a real domain 
<head_victim> sagaci: there are languages very close to 100% on the translations I found out the other day
<Nozy> no good doing that 
<Nozy> at the end it kill my bbs 
<head_victim> If I'm hosting something I want it in a dc though, not at home.
<head_victim> sagaci: and mole is chipping away at ff
<Nozy> hmm sorry real went off long day 
<head_victim> It happens, I've been up since 4 on 2 hours sleep :'/
<Nozy> you have a baby too ?
<head_victim> Hah no, I have a crap job
<Nozy> LOL 
<Nozy> just like a baby that pays 
<sagaci> head_victim: did about 3000 in ff, down to around 800... it's one of the smaller jobs now :>
<head_victim> sagaci: I've created a monster!
<sagaci> head_victim: karma updated from 143 to about 4000
<head_victim> THe thing about the translation stuff is making sure you don't get too much of a roll up and miss fixes
<head_victim> bradm & wgrant I have submitted the ubuntu.com.au website update to rt@ubuntu.com. As I've mentioned talking to both of you I only thought it polite to let you know that it's rt 16894. Thank you both for your input with this so far and let me know if anything further is required.
<head_victim> On that note I'm out for the night, see you tomorrow
<airtonix> wow windows 7 is really annoying
<airtonix> can't middle click paste
<airtonix> tried to eject a usb stick, and without a folder view you can only use the icon in the system tray
<airtonix> otherwise you can't right click the breadcrumb entry in the location bar
<airtonix> :<
<airtonix> think i might create a nautilus extension for an extra tab on the properties window for usb drives for purposes of backup
<sagaci> approx. 5000 strings later and I present https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox
<ikt> that is awesome sagaci :D
<ikt> exit
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-05
<qwebirc256310> anyone around to help w/ tech support after my trip to beta land? 
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: I can try :)
<head_victim> What is broken?
<qwebirc256310> wonderful basically I upgaded from 10.10 to natty and tried to set stuff up so that my root partition would install all the new goodness and my /home etc would remain untouched all seemed to work well except when I went to boot I find myself at the grub_rescue prompt with a "error: file not found" I suspect it relates to what is mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 so I am currently trying to follow the dire
<qwebirc256310> using "METHOD 2". My question is, is the command supplied going to be correct for me or do I need to tell GRUB about /home being on a seperate partition 
<qwebirc256310> the command being "sudo grub-setup -d /media/XXXX/boot/grub /dev/sda" 
<head_victim> I'm not 100% but I would have thought grub would have only cared about /
<sagaci> don't you have to do crazy chroot
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: I was just told in #ubuntu that using grub-setup directly isn't recommended by the grub devs and I should follow these instructions http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: Odd given that the Ubuntu docs recommend it then. 
<head_victim> Mount your Ubuntu partition from Places menu. If you have multiple Ubuntu partitions (e.g., /boot, /home, /), you need to mount the /boot partition.
<head_victim> I took that from your first link, seems to imply you only need to edit the /boot partition so it's the only one requiring modifying?
<head_victim> sagaci: sound correct?
<sagaci> i can't be consulted... always do clean install
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: I've only setup a seperate partition for /home so I think /boot is on root itself
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: that would be correct if you haven't specified a location
<qwebirc256310> sagaci: this was -at least- an attempted clean install :P 
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: how set up is it? Retry the install?
<sagaci> qwebirc256310: I always just backup and then reinstall over my ext4 / partition, no separate other fluff
<head_victim> sagaci: I like a separate /home, I just specify this in the install
<qwebirc256310> sagaci: that's what I told it to do 
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: well it downloaded updates etc and went through 100% given I did tell it to overwrite the root not sure how grub is stuffing up 
<sagaci> qwebirc256310: sounds lke you didn't install grub properly
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: it's beta, anything's possible :/
<sagaci> likely to install to /dev/sda
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: first question, you weren't using wubi were you?
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: definately not :)
<qwebirc256310> sagaci: in my case it's sdb
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: just checking, apparently that's broken in the beta
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: no worries, saw that warning on  the iso download page
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: nothing obvious on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Known%20issues either
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: I think it's just freaking out b/c somehow my old GRUB stuff stayed behind
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: Just not sure whether a reinstall would rectify or not and it was a time consumer for me
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: In terms of fixing it up using that guide I just dunno which way is the best :) 
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: if the #ubuntu people said use a particular method that's the first one I'd try
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: I do note that somehow a home folder is present on the drive I designated as root. I am not sure if that's normal
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: how did you observe that? I can check mine if you like
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: just running of the livecd atm and mounted the drive
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: * off
<head_victim> Hmm gparted isn't showing any /home on my /
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: thanks for checking that. I reckon I just made a stuff up somehow in telling grub where to place itself though.. I am not sure how :P 
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: I reckon I might just do a reinstall and see how it goes. seems "cleaner" 
<head_victim> It's sounding likely. You might be able to fix it but I'm not sure where your /home has gone
<qwebirc256310> head_victim: the drive that should be my /home when everything works remains intact so that's good news 
<qwebirc256310> I'll do a reinstall and see how things go and report back later. Thanks guys 
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: ahh then it should be easy to reinstall then
<head_victim> qwebirc256310: let us know how it goes :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim and sagaci: reinstall worked. GNOME desided to crash but a reboot worked (tis beta after all) other than that everything's golden. Thanks for the help :)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: glad we could help, so I assume you were qwebir.... ?
 * joey168 is away: going out to catch some fresh air
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I meant to ask before if you ever found out how many computers needed to have Ubuntu installed and set up on about the flood stuff. I have to head out for a while but feel free to ping me in here with the response or just shoot me an email. 
<blahdeblah> head_victim: No mate - still waiting for info.
<head_victim> Ah ok cool. Just curious as to how successful their parts drive went.
<head_victim> Not that anyone is awake, but YAY, I'm now approved as a Ubuntu Member.
<bradm> head_victim: yay you!
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-06
<head_victim> bradm: I'm pretty happy, ahve been meaning to do it for a while now just had to get a meeting to line up with my days off
<head_victim> bradm: you're the one living in central qld right? What days did you say you'd be down in Brisbane around release time? I'm just seeing if the proposed 29th April was going to be a date you could make or not?
<bradm> head_victim: 2nd May I get into town
<bradm> head_victim: so I'll just miss it, no biggie
<head_victim> Ahh, just trying to work a date when people will be able to come
<bradm> that week's going to be pretty crazy for me, boy goes into hospital
<head_victim> Ah so not a good reason to visit, hope all goes well
<bradm> we're hoping so too
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-April/241948.html ?
<Cranmer> hi guys
<Cranmer> looking for a bit of help
<Cranmer> anyone want to help a complete n00b set up an ubuntu installation?
<Cranmer> just want to be pointed to the right file to download to set up a CD installation disc
<Cranmer> not to worry, got it
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-07
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> head_victim r u around?
<hot_wheelz> anyone tested a ASUS K42F-VX312V 
 * MaxEeePsycho skates back in
<MaxEeePsycho> yep, wrong window... again
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-08
<Compacthack> p[]]\\
<Compacthack> \
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-09
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: here for a little bit, about to get visitors
<sagaci> was it ever discussed as to whether to use English (GB/UK) as a base/alias for -AU translations. We don't really differ much, right?
<elky> i'm pretty sure that's what the initial efforts were based on
<head_victim> sagaci: sorry, they were sooner than expected. From what I know enGB was the base for enAU like elky was saying and to be honest, short of renaming enGB to enAU I am not sure of many differences.
<sagaci> head_victim: is it worth looking into?
<head_victim> Might be, maybe email the translation mailing list?
<sagaci> head_victim: then again, I'll be losing out on a lot of karma
<head_victim> sagaci: no reason we can't contribute to UK
<head_victim> ?
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> the karma issue was semi-sarcastic
<head_victim> Oh right, sorry, I'm a bit tired
<head_victim> Might make the workload more manageable, I"d suggest shooting off an email to the launchpad enAU group to see what they think (being the contributors to enAU)
<sagaci> in saying all this, even if it didn't pass, we're on a roll
<sagaci> done about 2000 strings in the past while
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work, I am off again for a while. Catch you on the flip side
<sagaci> bye
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-10
<ubuntu_raj> Hey everyone, what time on Tuesday is the next meeting
<sagaci> 8pm AEST
<sagaci> also, it's in the topic
<ubuntu_raj> Oh yeah i see now 8pm
<ubuntu_raj> Anyone here from Brisbane?
<ubuntu_raj> Hey guys would you recommend upgrading or clean installs when Natty is out?
<ubuntu_raj> I'm running maverick
<valorin> Clean install is always recommended, it's annoying reinstalling applications but it prevents issues with old config breaking stuff
<valorin> My method is to use a different partition for /home so I can keep my home directory as-is
<valorin> although, it's often good to clear out the config in there too. (I.e. I only keep docs, pics, and config for specific programs)
<ubuntu_raj> How can backup or create a list of the apps I have installed?
<valorin> There isn't really an easy way to do that, unfortunantly. Let me look on AskUbuntu for a helpful guide.. one sec
<ubuntu_raj> Thanks
<valorin> This might do what you are after: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<valorin> It's not pretty though.. it's one thing I really wish was in the Software Center - the ability to save a list of apps so it can be installed on another machine
<ubuntu_raj> Thanks ....ill see if I can decipher that
<valorin> No worries :)
<valorin> If it doesn't really give you what you need, you can always start a new question on AskUbuntu :)
<ubuntu_raj> Will do
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-02
<sagaci> evening
<benonsoftware> Evening sagaci 
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-04
<sagaci> evening
 * benonsoftware waves to sagaci 
<sagaci> maverick is EOL at the end of this month
<sagaci> head_victim: did any of the companies get back to you in ref to ubuntu support on #ubuntu-au?
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-05
<head_victim> sagaci: to be perfectly honest, I haven't finished drafting the form letter to send out
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-06
<head_victim> bejames: you coming along to the the precise release party?
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-08
<sagaci> afternoon
<benonsoftware> Hmm, doesn't look like there will be much of a meeting tonight
<head_victim> benonsoftware: I'd be surprised to get much of a turnout on Easter Sunday. We probably should have thought of that.
<benonsoftware> Yes
<jaddi27> head_victim, Hopefully I will be at the meeting, but could possibly be late
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Good luck with your membership! :)
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, Thanks for that. I actually still need to get some testimonials. The date crept up on me with all my uni work over the last few weeks
<benonsoftware> I'll add a testimonial to your wiki when I wake up tomorrow :)
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, That would be great. Thanks!
<benonsoftware> No problem
<head_victim> I'm just hoping there'll be quorum, it's possible I may not be there myself this month
<jaddi27> head_victim, Hopefully there will be after the last few meetings
<sagaci> evening jaddi27 
<head_victim> hm I can't seem to log into loco.u.c
<head_victim> Keep getting an openid timeout :/
<head_victim> Hah just as I whine it works.
<sagaci> it's a bit temperamental
<head_victim> So who's about for tonight's meeting?
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> not much on the agenda
<sagaci> postpone to May?
<sagaci> there'll be news after the release, release parties and I'll be on the aeroplane back from UDS
 * benonsoftware is
<sagaci> i'll blog about it later, since I sorted that out today
<head_victim> Heh nice work. I keep meaning to apply one of these releases for USD.
<head_victim> UDS*
<head_victim> What do they/don't they pay for?
<sagaci> accommodation and travel
<sagaci> well that's what you can apply for
<sagaci> I have to travel to the nearest airport by car and pay for the bart train in san fran but that's negligible
<sagaci> and food each day I guess
<sagaci> travel was ~1500EUR
<sagaci> from Tamworth NSW - Sydney - San Francisco and return
 * benonsoftware hopes to attend the UDS is five or so years time :D
<sagaci> for ubuntu 17.04 LTS
<head_victim> Could see another one downunder at some stage :)
<benonsoftware> One down here would be great :)
<sagaci> I was hoping that too but it seems to be USA/Europe
<sagaci> and passport and $14 ESTA
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> At least you don't need all the VISA paperwork
<head_victim> I sign for lots of people's passports but haven't got one myself.
<head_victim> I was going to ask how hard it was to get a visa
<sagaci> head_victim, for the US under 90 day visit it's an online form
<head_victim> Ah ok, I was hearing other people had to do interviews and stuff
 * benonsoftware doesn't have a passport yet
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Some countries you do, I know someone who's interview is on the 11th
<sagaci> that's probably for longer visits
<head_victim> I had one when I was 15 or so but it never got used. Was meant to tour NZ for Rugby but ended up in hospital instead.
<sagaci> Australia is part of the visa waiver progra
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> Ah, see . All the stuff I have no idea on.
<sagaci> head_victim, so you also sign birth certificates, etc?
<head_victim> I certify copies of them lots.
<head_victim> When I was volunteering at the courthouse I'd often do a hundred or so in a few hours.
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> I just wanted to get it without any complication, paid the extra $100 for two-day turnaround
<sagaci> just to be safe... :/
<head_victim> Better to be safe then sorry.
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> head_victim, submitting any blueprints?
<head_victim> Nah my time has really been starting to be drained lately :/
<benonsoftware> I hate files that are corrupt :/
<head_victim> benonsoftware: you shouldn't bribe them then ;)
<jaddi27> so we are postponing the meeting? That is fine with me
<sagaci> starts at something like 2 or 3am anyway
<head_victim> Well I had a request from someone who contacted me directly as a new team member asking abotu a Melbourne meeting
<head_victim> I was hoping someone would have some good news on that front but it's appearing unlikely.
<jaddi27> a melbourne release party?
<head_victim> Any sort of get together is what I think the person was after
<head_victim> I'll end up pointing them to LUV if it comes to that.
 * benonsoftware hides :/
<sagaci> the sydney release party looks pretty healthy
<head_victim> Yeah it's a bit odd with people signing up on loco.u.c. Sometimes they do, more often they don't and just rock up.
<head_victim> I forgot to make them events on FB so it could get some air time there as well
<jaddi27> I can make events for them on Facebook - it might just not be tonight, depending on my time
<sagaci> I think that l.u.c and the mailing list are the most effective places
<sagaci> can't wait... less than two weeks
<head_victim> sagaci: yep but I try to utilise as many avenues as we have.
<sagaci> I'll be holding an ubuntu day in July in sydney soon too
<jaddi27> sagaci, We still get quite a few people looking at IRC meetings on Facebook events
<head_victim> I'll be emailing HUMBUG closer to the date, feel free to send one to SLUG if you think it's appropriate (I have no idea how they go with that sort of thing)
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah I sometimes look and see 50 odd people saying they're goign and 5 turn up :P
<benonsoftware> Well I'm heading to bed
<benonsoftware> Night all
<head_victim> benonsoftware: night mate
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, See you later
<jaddi27> head_victim, At least we know they are seeing it though
<head_victim> jaddi27: yep, that's the plan. 
<sagaci> it'll be interesting to see all these internet people
<head_victim> Hah "interesting" is one way to say it :D
<jaddi27> head_victim, sagaci: I have created the facebook events now
<jaddi27> be back son
<jaddi27> *soon
<sagaci> great at least the times should be right
<head_victim> I should double check the times of the release parties as well
<head_victim> Hah, both are showing correct on my mobile
<head_victim> jaddi27: nice work, I just signed up to the Brisbane one. 
<head_victim> Well on that note, I will probably abandon the internet for the evening, tomorrow I start a long drive.
<jaddi27> head_victim, might see you in the meeting channel on tuesday. Have a good trip
<sagaci> jaddi27, good luck
<jaddi27> sagaci, thanks. If you think it is appropriate, would you be able to add a testimonial to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoelAddison#Testimonials
<sagaci> sure
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-05
<mesquka> Hello
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-06
<jared> jpickett: I think I buggered your event time on loco.u.c
<jpickett> an hour early, i'll change it back and post the to list agfain
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-07
<Rus> Hello. is it possible to obtain updates for discontinued versions of ubuntu?
* jpickett changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 14/04/2013 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/nextmtg | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-01
<md_5> benonsoftware you done it yet?>
<benonsoftware> md_5: Yep ;)
<benonsoftware> You're waaay overthinking it :P
<md_5> benonsoftware done this level?
<md_5> Ive got the decrypt
<benonsoftware> Not yet
<md_5> mkay
<md_5> wont spoil it
<md_5> I think ive done most the steps
<md_5> not sure how to progress though
<benonsoftware> Has the video meant to give anymore clues?
<md_5> the clue is in the title
<benonsoftware> Okay
<md_5> benonsoftware any luck? Im still stuck on the third part of this level
<benonsoftware> Nope
<md_5> benonsoftware want a spoiler so we can try and get past this?>
<jea> Working together on a security thing?
<md_5> jea the freenode april fools comp
<md_5> not working together.... yet
<jea> ah
<jea> haven't looked at that stuff yet
<md_5> Done like 3 steps of level 3 and still stuck :|
<jea> where is it?
<md_5> http://blog.freenode.net/
<jea> ah, blog
<md_5> benonsoftware supposedly that channel is a dead end
<md_5> the fact that they went through all that further trouble though :|
<benonsoftware> md_5: Which channel?
<md_5> the rick roll one
<benonsoftware> Weird
<md_5> benonsoftware - http://www.reddit.com/user/oHg5SJYRHA0  -> http://files.md-5.net/s/Fn5i.png
<md_5> apparently I was rick rolld though
<benonsoftware> Last year that video went to ########gotyou
<md_5> yyeah I think that guy squatted that channel to fool us
<md_5> auscompgeek claims he is in the real one
<md_5> hm
#ubuntu-au 2015-04-01
<neil_> hi, I have complied a program it uses a library (libonion.so.0) ... "gcc post.c  -o post -lonion" ... when using ldd it shows "libonion.so.0 => not found" ... how do I get gcc to set the full path to this library ?
<sufy85> you might want to ask in ##c
#ubuntu-au 2016-04-10
<jared> So there's a gotcha for you. XChat has been deleted from 16.04 and users suggested to migrate to Hexchat per Debian bugs. The procedure wasn't overly painful but the migration path isn't perfect
<jared> Migration link - http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.html
<jared> Debian bug report - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=811007
<lubotu2`> Debian bug 811007 in ftp.debian.org "RM: xchat -- RoQA; dead upstream; active fork available" [Normal,Open]
#ubuntu-au 2018-04-07
<wyoung> go team!
#ubuntu-au 2019-04-02
<sufy> hi
